# Does Baking Soda soften water?



## rocketgirl96 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,
I've been using Calgon water softener in my wash since I have hard water but it's very expensive. I just read somewhere that baking soda will also soften water but it didn't say how much I should use. Does anyone use baking soda to soften their water and if so how do you use it?

thanks,
Christine


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

The back of the arm and hammer box says to use a cup's worth together with your detergent to boost cleaning. I tried it and it worked well. Had to rinse a little more than usually because I used to same amount of detergent I usually use, so try using less detergent than normal.


----------

